# Tool für Teamkommunikation



## skee (11. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hoffe, das hier ist der richtige Ort für meine Frage:

Ich bin auf der Suche, nach einem Chat Tool für mein Team.
Folgende Funktionen wären mir wichtig:
- Client für Android und Windows
- Möglichkeit, einen Account gleichzeitig auf beiden Systemen zu nutzen und auf beide die eingehenden Nachrichten zu bekommen
- Vollständige Chat-History auf allen Systemen. (Also wenn ich vom Handy was sende sollte man es auch gleich auf dem Windows-Client sehen)
- Offline Nachrichten, die nach dem Login zugestellt werden, bzw Sync der History beim Einloggen

Ich hatte ein bisschen mit XMPP rumgespielt und hatte auch erste Erfolge, aber ich habe keinen Windows-CLient gefunden, der die Chat-History sauber gesynct hat. Vielleicht habe ich hier den richtigen CLient noch nicht gefunden..

Wäre über jeden Tipp mehr als dankbar.

Gruß
Skee


----------



## ikosaeder (19. September 2014)

Welche Clients hast du denn probiert?
Cisco verspricht einen plattform übergreifenden Service:
http://www.cisco.com/web/products/voice/jabber.html


----------



## sight011 (6. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß der Thread ist uralt, aber heute würde man vermutlich mit Slack antworten 

https://slack.com/intl/de-de


----------

